# tylosin / angels glow etc - is it now allowed in the UK?



## replicalove (Jan 9, 2013)

I think it was this forum, that I saw from google, that I read tylosin rules regarding products such as angels glow and angel eye's etc with tylosin has now been lifted and that it is now legal to use in the UK?

I've been able to purchase angel glow from amazon.co.uk whenever it arrives or not and it contains tylosin remains to be seen.

I was just wondering could anyone confirm this news to me or if possible link me to the thread where I read this? if it was indeed this forum as I can't seem to find it anymore.

Thankyouu


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Tylosin without a prescription is illegal in the UK and most other countries. It seems to have been overlook in the US, but will probably be outlawed here eventually.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Tylosin without a prescription is illegal in the UK and ireland, although
i have seen it for sale .


----------



## replicalove (Jan 9, 2013)

Yes, I'm aware of that but my question is regarding the angel eyes/angel glow products with the tylosin within it.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I am not sure what your question is. If your asking it they are now making Angel Eyes and Angel Glow without Tylosin in it....I doubt they would do that because the product wouldn't work since the active ingredient wouldn't be in it. It just wouldn't work without it. I don't know it that is what your asking but I hope it helps. I don't personally use this products.


----------



## replicalove (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm not talking about buying pots of pure Tylosin because I don't think they're available at all, I'm talking about products such as angel glow and angel eyes that have it as an ingredient.

I know in the past I couldn't get hold of either yet as of late *I've noticed angel glow on amazon.co.uk and been able to order it. *
However it hasn't arrived yet so I can't confirm if it has the tylosin in it and not have problems recieving it.

*I came across a forum the otherday with a thread talking about how the EU has now lifted/relaxed laws regarding pet products such as angel eyes/angel's with Tylosin in it.
The forum I believed to be this one*, as all the tear staining results on google tend to be this forum, *I can't for the life of me find this thread anymore it may not even be this forum but I know it was a maltese one.*

So *my question is, does anyone have anymore information about this to confirm? Or to link me to that article/thread.*
*So I know if Angelglow/Angel eyes with Tylosin is indeed legal to use here*, everything I'm searching are from years and years ago, so s*truggling to find an answer on current rules*.

I* don't want to get screwed at customs*


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

replicalove said:


> Yes, I'm aware of that but my question is regarding the angel eyes/angel glow products with the tylosin within it.


Yes, it includes products that contain it. They do make and Angel Eyes that does not contain tylosin. It is called Angel Eyes Natural. I doubt very much that the tylosin free products work at all.


----------



## replicalove (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm not asking for a product without the tylosin... that isn't my question at all.

/facepalm.

I'm not exactly sure how I'm not being clear, that you're finding my question confusing???


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I think you are asking "IS ANGEL's EYE or ANGEL's GLOW (or other over the counter tear staining products containing Tylosin, but not OTC tylosin alone) legal in the UK?"

I'm sorry I don't have a definitive answer. I doubt customs will confiscate it since Angel's eyes packaging does not say that it a "medication." just my opinion. If you want to use tylan, it may be cheaper and easier to get it prescribed in the correct dose for your dog.


----------



## replicalove (Jan 9, 2013)

I've been able to find the forum where I found info saying that use of it in such products as now been passed safe in the UK, seems to be a very recent thing though.
Though wasn't further infomation about it or where she heard it from, so shall bug that poster instead :w00t:
Wasn't this forum, apologies, been on so many forums that look simular about tear stains I've lost track!

& yes hoa, that is basically what I mean.
I'm worried that I'm going to get fined/it taken at customs if it is indeed not allowed.

I don't believe the vet would prescribe it for a dog here, only chickens if at all.


----------

